# Restoring Wallilabu, a Sailmaster 22



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi. My name is Greg. I'm restoring a 1964 Sparkman and Stephens designed Sailmaster 22. She is called Wallilabu and hails from Newcastle, ME. She will be moored in South Bristol at the Gamage Shipyard. This design was popularized by a writer/photographer Robert de Gast who single-handed his around the Delmarva Peninsula in the early 1970's, and by Jack Sherwood, author of the Bay Tripper column in Soundings Magazine. 

Wallilabu is hull #44 of the Sailmaster 22D class. She had been pretty much a derelict when I found her in front of a barn in Newcastle, Maine. I traded my Catalina Capri 14.2 for her and am now refitting her. It is a big project. 

She carries a spruce mast and boom, which are now almost completely restored...just need a few more coats of varnish, and all the hardware is removed. She is at the yard now for a paint job and some repairs. Being new to this, I'll be looking for a lot of advice. A new suite of sail is being built by Doug Pope out of Rockland, Maine. I'm installing a Harken SnapFurl system up front. 

The inside was completely stripped, so I'll be rebuilding that from scratch. She needs some deck and hull work, too. Soon I'll be posting some pictures and tell you more about my plans. 

I look forward to being part of the Sailnet community.

Smooth sailing...Greg


----------



## lizardking1119 (Jun 30, 2009)

*lizard*

I've just obtained a sailmaster 22 D in disasterous condition !
She'll be sailing soon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Sailmaster 22s*

Hey, Lizard....Wallilabu is just about finished...she is scheduled for launch on July 11. She is a completely new boat, inside and out, except for the hull, the original bronze hardward, and the lovely spruce mast and boom. There are pictures of the restoration project at

Picasa Web Albums - Greg - Wallilabu Res...

I'd love to hear more about your boat and your project....where are you located?

Would love to hear from you. Best of luck.

Greg


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Pictures of Wallilabu's Restoration*

Although not yet finished, pictures are posted at Picasa Web Albums - Greg - Wallilabu Res...

The site will be updated as the project is completed.

Greg


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow! What a great resurrection! Nice job! Well done indeed. She looks lovely and we can't wait to see photos of her afloat.


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Obsession? Yes....*

Thanks...I love your quote from EB White. Wallilabu has become an obsession, as Jack Sherwood noted in his Bay Tripper column in Soundings magazine last month in his article entitled "OCD and the Classic Sailmaster 22".

Jack is obsessed with his Sailmaster also.

I'm trying to do a story on the project for Good Old Boat magazine...will keep the forum in the loop...

Greg


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Final Installment and Launch of Wallilabu*

HI, all. Here is the link to the final set of photos from the restoration and the launch of Wallilabu, my 1964 Sparkman and Stephens Sailmaster 22, hull #44.

Picasa Web Albums - Greg - Wallilabu July

The centerboard, newly fabricated out of 316 stainless according to the original drawings fit perfectly. We glassed the pivot pin back the way it was which completely seals any leaks. The interior lilghting and GPS have been installed but not wired as yet. Will send pics of the interior as she is fitted out...Greg


----------



## lizardking1119 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Congratulations !!!!!*

Beautiful Work !!!!!!!!
Where Did You Obtain / Fabricate Your Mast Mount ???????
Thanks For Your Help !!!!!
Paul


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Mast Tabernacle and Base Plate*

Hi, Paul...the tabernacle is stock and original to the boat, primed with Interlux epoxy primer and finished with tow coats of Interlux Perfection, same as the deck. Looks new. The base plate for attaching turning blocks to lead running rigging aft was fabricated out of 1/8th" 316 stainless by a local metal fabricator who also made the pulpits. It is a very nice addition. More details upon request...Greg


----------



## lizardking1119 (Jun 30, 2009)

*" Moon Cusser "*

Thanks for your help ! On with the PROJECT !!!
Paul


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Wallilabu's Sea Trial*

For those of you who have been following the saga of Wallilabu, I'm happy to say that we got her out for her first sea trial on Saturday in 10-12 knots of southerly sea breeze at the mouth of the Damariscotta River in coastal Maine. My friend Henrik Enemark from Denmark joined me. Wallilabu sailed beautifully even though the air was light. She points well and is very well balanced...you'll note in one picture that she is sailing to weather without even a hand on the tiller. Some picturers are available at Picasa Web Albums - Greg - Wallilabu Sea... to follow....Greg


----------



## lizardking1119 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrtaulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
" Moon Cusser " Hull #81 , Is Probably 30 Days Out !
Have Not Located The Tabernacle , Have Untangled The Rats Nest Called The Stays / Shrouds , Etc. And We Are Working On The Mast Next Week !!!
Any Help In The Direction Of Parts Would Be Appreciated !!!!!
Again , Congratulations !!!!!!
Paul


----------



## mikmet (Jan 30, 2009)

*Nice work - 2 Maine Sailmaster relaunchings!*

Greg, 
WOW, you went all out, nice work!
I launched our Sailmaster on the 22nd, so 2 new Maine Sailmasters restored to service this month!
I didn't do nearly as complete a restoration, but our 65 Sailmaster Watersounds looks great from 20 ft.  
Maybe we'll see you out there soon. We're sailing out of the Saco River.
I have to post a couple of more notes to the site to put my pic links, but nice job. Got to love that centerboard bolt, huh?
Mike


----------



## mspencer (Aug 2, 2009)

*Congrats on the Beautiful Sailmaster*

Greg
What a beautiful job. I've been working on my Tartan 27 on and off for years - sailing summers, working on it other times. So I can appreciate all the work. I'm very interested in the Sailmaster (same S&S heritage) and I'm looking to trade down. Also, the shallow draft is perfect for the Great South Bay where I live. I wanted to let you know that I recently joined facebook for the specific purpose of looking at the facebook page about the Sailmaster. Right now there is not much there. Your thoughts and pics would be a huge plus.

So here's the other thing... I think within a year or so I should be able to part with the Tartan and I selfishly would like to get your input on the Sailmaster. e.g. I love how you had the plate manufactured for the turning blocks at the mast tabernacle. Simple and effective. Similar but different, I bought SS angle iron for the Tartan from a metal shop. Cut it to size and drilled 3/8 holes. Then spent hours on the buffing machine to dress it to a perfect shine (it was sold like a buck a foot without a shine. Through trial and error (when buffing other SS odds and ends on the boat) I found this often ended in surface rust. My Dad recommended that I surface dipped the part(s) in a mild acid (I used naval jelly). Never had a problem with rust again on SS parts. I don't know the chemical reason for this but acid imparts some sort of surface protection (I think). Then mounted the stainless angles on scrap teak to either side of the mast (unlike to Sailmaster the mast is stepped on the keel).

Anyway, if you happen to see this... I have a question. It looks in the pics on picasa like you epoxied or fiberglassed horizontal stringers into the hull. I once saw this on a racing dinghy that was oil canning. Is there a known problem with the hull oil canning in a Sailmaster. I would think not given the vintage of the boats and the fact that they all seemed totally overbuilt. Maybe the stringers were already there?

Again, beautiful, beautiful job on the restoration.
Mark


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi friends...Wallilabu was launched on May Day this year and all went smoothly despite the windy conditions when stepping the mast. Here are a few pictures for the curious... Picasa Web Albums - Greg - Wallilabu Lau...

Also, over the winter, I built a new port quarterberth with storage lockers beneath, and a new galley, with shelves over the v-berths, all teak and mahogany, not yet completely finished, but here are some pictures of that work also...

Picasa Web Albums - Greg - Wallilabu Int...

She is nearly done...still have to complete the interior and some of the electronics, including the solar panel, smart charge controller, depth sounder and satellite radio/weather.

My only comlaint is her bad manners when backing under power...but then, she was never meant to do that anyway...

Check out the Sailmaster 22 group on Facebook.

All the best,

Captain Kosk


----------



## catamariner (Mar 3, 2010)

Dude! Nice tabbing! And that is one heckuva sander!!


----------



## Wallilabu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Catamariner...still have a bit of work to do inside, but will share the finished job when I get there...Greg


----------



## cmhenry (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful work= Beautiful Boat
I am looking forward to a smaller but similar project.


----------

